# No! No! Hair Removal System......



## BeneBaby (Aug 19, 2007)

Sephora sent me a flyer about a NEW Hair Removal System they will be launching in September. It's called No! No! and here's some info.....

*Technology: *The Thermicon Effect

*no!no!* is based on a new and exciting advancement in hair removal technology called Thermicon. Thermicon uses the scientific principles of thermal transferance to conduct a gentle pulse of heat to the hair.

One of *no!no!*s unique innovations was the development of a thermodynamic wire to transmit the heat to the hair. The patented thermodynamic wire and built in safety mechanisms has enabled Radiancy to adapt this professional hair removal technology to a home use product.

_Although they happen almost simultaneously, the Thermicon effect on the follicle__can be broken down into 3 distinct processes. _

















*First Contact*

*Crystallization*

*Disruption*
During first contact the thermal signal is in its strongest state, this allows the thermodynamic wire to separate the hair shaft at the point of contact As part of the process the thermal signal crystallizes the uppermost part of the hair which temporarily leaves coarse residual hair that can feel prickly to the touch.

It is assumed that the signal disrupts the cell communication between the bulge and root. This communication is considered to be responsible for stimulating hair growth.

It's kinda pricey....but if it removes hair without shaving and bumps...I'll pay anything!!!


----------



## Lia (Aug 19, 2007)

It sounds like a gimmick to me - i'm not able to explain it correctly really in english how the hair grows, but basically as far as i know it's because of keratin production of the cells of the root, which characteristics of growth are influenced by genetic programming of the area, not because of signals emmited by another area


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 19, 2007)

Good to know Lia!


----------



## rockchick22 (Aug 21, 2007)

eek really good to know...thanks


----------



## KristieTX (Aug 26, 2007)

So, it seems a lot of people will be trying this and saying No! No!, take this thing back! LMAO God, I'm in a goofy mood. LOL

Thanks for sharing, Benebaby! That would be awesome if it worked.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It sounds like a gimmick to me - i'm not able to explain it correctly really in english how the hair grows, but basically as far as i know it's because of keratin production of the cells of the root, which characteristics of growth are influenced by genetic programming of the area, not because of signals emmited by another area



u have to damage the follicle or alter your gene to do that


----------



## oraclegirl (Aug 31, 2007)

Sephora just started carrying this, and apparently, it reduces the amount of hair that grows. this product has been in europe for a while already. but i want to know if this product works, or if it is just a waste of $250. or if i should just save the money and get a new epilator instead.

Any help would be great!

Linda


----------



## EriEll (Sep 2, 2007)

It sounds a little scary, but could it be worse than my epilator?


----------



## Keely_H (Sep 14, 2007)

The epilator at least works and won't make you go broke. I can't imagine doing that to each hair on my legs.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 15, 2007)

i saw this on the sephora site.

it looks like those Tweezey or whatever comercials to me.


----------



## xEdenx (Sep 15, 2007)

Sounds interesting..


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 16, 2007)

...eh i'd rather just pay the money to a spa proffesional and have them do a full body wax

i've tried DIY and it's just not the same


----------



## chocobon (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks great!!


----------



## Jobunny (Sep 16, 2007)

Haha the name cracks me up. Like Kristie said, there are so many opportunities to play on the name!

I can't imagine doing it to every single hair on my legs either - if someone was doing it for me in a spa or something that would be different though!


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 16, 2007)

ok...........the only way I am getting this is if there are many good reviews on it.....NONONO I am not going to waste money on something I have no guarantee that it is going to work!


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 16, 2007)

That is pricey! I am going to stick to shaving!


----------



## bCreative (Sep 16, 2007)

No thanks! My epilator does fine and cost way cheaper!


----------



## sephoras girl (Sep 17, 2007)

Epilator?

I want to try one.

Which epilator is best?


----------



## MACmaniac (Sep 18, 2007)

Yea...I'm curious too. Whats an epilator? Is that what pulls the hair out by the root? And how does this compare? Call me clueless!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 18, 2007)

It's a load of rubbish. Just another gimmick.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 21, 2007)

You can read about epilators here Epilator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You could also go to Google and type Tweeze and stuff like that. Hope that helps!


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 27, 2007)

i keep getting e-mails about this product, &amp; i have no intention of trying it. shaving works fine for me [i'm actually pretty lucky.. no bumps or burns for this gal], but i couldnt see doing this to each of my hairs. &amp; only for the growth to be reduced? please.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 27, 2007)

I got electrolysis on my legs, and it hurt like a B!tch!!!! OMG, I can't even tell you guys. I didn't think it was too pricey. It was $150 per hour. I paid total $2,400. Had to go back twice for 4 hours each. It def. does take forever b/c she had this little laser, and she had to go over the WHOLE leg. Oh, it hurts just to think about it.


----------



## Annia (Nov 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lglala84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok...........the only way I am getting this is if there are many good reviews on it.....NONONO I am not going to waste money on something I have no guarantee that it is going to work! I agree, I am only getting it if it gets good reviews.


----------



## sephoras girl (Nov 20, 2007)

What is the best epilator?


----------



## hoangplinh (Nov 21, 2007)

i'm afraid of ingrowth hair? Would this No! No! Hair Removal System work well with that?

If not, I prefer my shaving method  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Buffychristenso (Dec 13, 2007)

I just bought it for my twin 16 yeqr old daughters.

Wish us luck.


----------

